# Whitewashing Cedar T&G



## jaydee (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi there
Wondering if anyone has experience in whitewashing raw cedar T&G interior walls? My client is looking to get approx 1200 sq feet of wall refinished this way. The Cedar has been sanded down already, however I'm not sure what would be the best product and application method for this. I've previously painted cedar T&G and we primed it with a tannin blocking oil primer prior to applying 2 coats of latex. It came out really well. For this new job, I'm wondering if it would be better to use a semi solid 'white' stain instead, as I won't be able to prime before applying the whitewash, or it will give a solid look, hence no real point in then applying a whitewash. It seems like a lot of people suggest just 'thinning down latex' and applying that as the whitewash, but wouldn't there be problems with it adhering? 

Appreciate any input on this from someone who has been here before! 
Thanks


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I’d use this stuff 

http://go.rockler.com/tech/ZAR-Oil-Base-Wood-Finishing---Data-Sheet.pdf 

A water based mix would make me nervous on cedar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have used oil base paint thinned with penetrol and had good results. Messy though. What I did was called pickeling, white washing, to me sounds like the stuff Tom Sawyer was famous for.


----------

